# Shower Tap on the blink



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We have a B584 and the last few times we have used the shower we have had to play the tap on and off several dozen times before the shower works. We suspect that, if there is one fitted, the micro-switch is on the way out.

We have already replaced the switch on the kitchen tap and that was awkward but we did it successfully. You get to the kitchen micro-switch by lifting the top of the tap off. 

Is the shower tap the same design as I have tried and it wouldn't pull off although I was being rather careful that I didn't break the thing.

Have you had any experience of messing with the Hymer Shower tap?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If its the same as mine and is the same as the kitchen/bathroom sink it should just be a case of removing the philips screw and teasing the lever off.

I had a load of trouble renewing the kitchen micro switch as every time I lrouted the wires up they got caught with the flat locking nut. This lead to the wires getting stripped and earthing themselves. In the end I said bugger it and bought a new tap.

Anyone else know??

Johnny F


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I think Hymer taps or at least that style of tap, are prone to breakdowns. We've had the micro-switch in the kitchen tap go and had to replace it and now this


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*HYMER TAPS*


If you have to replace, don't buy from Hymer, who quoted me £75 plus vat for the wash basin tap.
I took the old one to my local caravan shop who matched it up with the 'Reich' rep and supplied for £40 inc vat. The new one was a slightly larger dia and I therefore had to increase the hole in the top but this is a stronger fitting and the larger hole allows trhe tap to be pulled clear once the nut under the sink top has been removed.
I found that a 6mm spanner cut down to 3 ins length also helped when removing/tightning the jubilee clips given the small amount of room.
Rasser


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Would any of you just happen to have a lever/handle from a Hymer kitchen tap. I have broken the inside of the lever where the grub screw tightens the lever onto the spindle.

I am off course willing to pay for the same.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Would any of you just happen to have a lever/handle from a Hymer kitchen tap. I have broken the inside of the lever where the grub screw tightens the lever onto the spindle.

I am off course willing to pay for the same.

Regards

Drew


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure what vintage your Hymer is, but our 1990 S555 has micro switchs built into the taps.These micro switchs are not of a normal closed construction, but a type of open construction where it is very easy to service/clean the contacts. 
The switch is removed from the base of the tap, this can be accessed from under the sink but is easier if the tap is removed and then the micro switch removed.
I cleaned the contacts with very fine wet and dry paper 1200 grade and then sprayed the switch with WD40, works fine.

I would like to add two points to this advice.
1) Make sure the house battery switch is off when you go to work on these switchs as the pump will cut if you make a good contact (very likely)
2) As you reassemble the switch be sure that cam that actuates the switch does not fowl on the delicate switch contacts, on my type of tap this means the tap has to be turned on, correct assembly is not possible with the tap in the off position!

Regards Barrie


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Our 584 is dated to 1999 and the tap in question is in the shower.


----------

